# Substances, drugs or medicines that can worsen/cause IBS-C ?



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

I was wondering if there are any drugs/medicines which can cause or worsen IBS-C or the problems often associated with IBS-C such as acidity.

It looks like tylenol might be a red flag - http://www.drugs.com/sfx/tylenol-side-effects.html



> Gastrointestinal side effects have included nausea (34%) and vomiting (15%). Cases of acute pancreatitis have been reported rarely.


I noticed that I felt nauseous, acidic, more constipated and had a decreased appetite after consuming a tylenol a day for 4 days. I use it for back pain.

The last time i used tylenol was a year ago for 1-2 days. I am not sure if tylenol has anything to do with this. That is exactly what I want to find out.

I also heard that iron supplement tablets can promote constipation. I don't know if this is true and I have not even checked yet.

If you have any information about this matter, then please post it and add the source which you got it from.

Thank you.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i have slow transit constipation and pfd. personally, i have found that these meds stop my colon stone cold--despite the laxatives my gastros have me take: gabapentin, lyrica, tramadol, all opiods, muscle relaxers. i have mitochondrial disease, arthritis , sijd and back pain but i cannot control my pain due to the c side effects of these meds. NSAIDs don't help me much.

i don't know much about tylenol but i do know that taking nsaids can affect the stomach, irritate the lining and cause nausea etc.there lots of info on that online.and of course this info is on the little info sheet i get when i get my nsaid scripts.. i have a bad internet connection right now and don't have time to search for the links you want but they are out there. oh yes.

and yes, i've read and heard that about iron supps--or too much iron-- also calcium carbonate--can make c worse.

here's a list from medicinenet.com and a link. there are many other lists etc online..

"A frequently over-looked cause of constipation is medications. The most common offending medications include:


Narcotic pain medications such as codeine (for example, Tylenol #3), oxycodone (for example, Percocet), and hydromorphone (Dilaudid);
Antidepressants such as amitriptyline (Elavil, Endep) and imipramine (Tofranil)
Anticonvulsants such as phenytoin (Dilantin) and carbamazepine (Tegretol)
Iron supplements
Calcium channel blocking drugs such as diltiazem (Cardizem) and nifedipine (Procardia)
Aluminum-containing antacids such as aluminum hydroxide suspension (Amphojel) and aluminum carbonate (Basaljel)

In addition to the medications listed above, there are many others that can cause constipation"

http://www.medicinenet.com/constipation/page2.htm


----------



## Azalin (Feb 6, 2011)

Accutane is another drug that can irritate the bowels and stomach lining ( very high dose of vitamin A). I actually believe it was Accutane that gave me IBS in the first place, as I didn't have it until 2 years ago when I took a course of it.


----------



## LivingHappyWithIBS (May 22, 2013)

My GI doctor told me to avoid Advil and to take Tylenol instead for any common headaches/bodyaches. Advil apparently can cause an upset stomach. However, I also found (through trial and error) that Hyoscyamine was interacting with my OTC allergy pill and my OTC pain reliever and gave me the strangest side effects, like uncontrollable muscle spasms, along with the normal stomach pain. I immediately stopped taking the Hyoscyamine after that.


----------

